# Airport parking Poland or there abouts!



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

We are off on our travels May to Sept but have to make a dash back to UK for a wedding. We plan to do it in a weekend using a low budget airline - as the itinery is pretty relaxed the exact airport has not been determined yet but likely to be Poland or west of and likely to be decided on the cheapest ticket! 

So the plan was to park at the airport from which we fly. Has anyone had experience of doing a similar thing? I suppose security and cost were the two major queries i had. Any advice on this and if you have dome something similar would be very helpful.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## GTI-PIP (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Pete

Can't help with parking but you should check with your insurance company
that your camper is insured if left.

I will be doing similar soon and the if I leave it for more than 36 hours it is not covered, and this was going to be on a camp site with some form of security. Insurance companies it would seem don't like taking risks even though it is there business or am I being cynical.

Cliff


----------



## GTI-PIP (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Pete

Can't help with parking but you should check with your insurance company
that your camper is insured if left.

I will be doing similar soon and the if I leave it for more than 36 hours it is not covered, and this was going to be on a camp site with some form of security. Insurance companies it would seem don't like taking risks even though it is there business or am I being cynical.

Cliff


----------



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

*Not insured - do we take the risk..?*

Hi Cliff,

I to will not be covered as 24 hrs is the maximum it can be left and we will be gone 48 hours approx. We are a bit stumped as to what to do now. The big question is do we take the risk, and if so where is the best place to park up?

Airport? Campsite?

I would be interested to know what your plan of action is.

thanks

Pete


----------

